# Water change.......



## carnage (Mar 1, 2005)

Hi guys, 

I am now 2 months into my new saltwater tank.......I have cycled my tank. My levels are salinity is 1.026 ph is 8.3 amonia 0, nitrite is 0 and nitrate is 0 as well. My question is how do i do a water change safely with out messing up my levels. I understand they will spike a little but i have a Python for water changes........( i used to do FW). Any ideas or suggestions/questions plz let me know. Also i have a 46 gallon bowfront tank......Thx again


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Well I would take water out (20% or so if you have a skimmer) Then add more salt water by getting some 2.5 gallon jugs that have that little air hole at the top of them and a rubber type cap. Add salt add the water (RO/DI is prefered) then swish it around with the cap on (only half full) check the salinity, then adjust the mixture, add more salt if the salinity/specific gravity is too low, add more water if its too high. Then place the jug on top of you rank so its on its side and let the water "dribble" in through the small air hole (keep the cap off).


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Pythons are no help with saltwater.

What you do is mix up a new batch of saltwater and let it aerate and fully dissolve. Adjust it while it's still in the buckets. When it's finally done, THEN you remove that amount from the tank and replace it with the new water.

Do not add fresh water to the tank and then try to adjust it by adding salt.

Be sure to unplug your heater and let it cool before removing the old water from your tank. Lots of heaters get broken by skipping this step. Don't plug it back in until the water is replaced.

Also, make sure to remove all the water you want to change before adding the new water. Otherwise you'll wind up removing new water as well, which is just a waste.


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

Ditto what oldsalt said 

My method:

I use a clean (brand new, never used for trash) 40 gallon rubbermade trash barrel. I keep a 200w heater and a powerhead (Aquaclear 802 I think) in the barrel.

I fill the barrel with approx 10 or 20g of water (depending on which tank(s) I am changing) and add the approx amount of saltmix using a big measuring cup. (In my case, since I use tapwater, I add a dechlorinator first)

I turn on the powerhead and heater, and let the water mix for a few hours. Then I check the salinity to see how close I got, and adjust as needed (adding either more freshwater or more saltmix). Once the salinity is right I let the water mix for at least 24 hours, usually 72 (this makes for better water quality and allows the more caustic elements to fully integrate)

Personally I have a nice Supreme Mag 5 pump that is attached to a length of tubing that I use to pump the new seawater into my tanks. At work (LFS) I use a piece of hose that fits over the nozzle of a normal power head.

I mix up my water in an out-of-the-way spot a few feet from my tanks, and then I have plenty of space to siphon water from the tank(s) into 5gal buckets, and then pump the new water into the tank(s).

A big advantage of this method is that it allows you to have a plan in place for dealing with big "emergency" water changes - its very frustrating to keep mixing small batches of water when your tank needs 30+ gallons.

Also, you don't end up lifting heavy containers of water over your glass tank


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

both good advice! Take your pick. My 2.5 gallon jugs take about 30 minutes to fill in about 2 gallons of water into the tank. Its nice because you don't need to watch it while pouring it in until the last one, and it doesn't make quick changes in chemistry.


----------



## carnage (Mar 1, 2005)

Thanks a lot for the info........i am just trying to figure out how to get the water out, since the python is no good now........LOL........


----------

